# PC Lüfter anschließen



## Aleax31 (13. August 2015)

*PC Lüfter anschließen*

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich PC - Teile gekauft damit ich mir einen Pc bauen kann. Habe auch schon paar Jahre Erfrahrung damit (also bin nicht ganz unwissend) . Habe die meisten Dinge schon angeschlossen an das Mainboard und Netzteil. Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich den mitgelieferten (beim PC Gehäuse) Lüfter anschließe. Dieser hat 4-Pins und muss mit Hoher wahrscheinlichkeit am Netzteil angeschlossen werden weil ich am Mainboard so einen Anschluss nicht finde. In Videos die ich mir in Youtube angeschaut habe schauen die Lüfter Anschlüsse oft auch ganz anders aus. 

Meine Frage : Wo schließe ich diesen jetzt an ?

Lg Alex !


----------



## TessaKavanagh (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter anschließen*

Wenn du uns ein Foto vom Anschluss am Lüfter zeigst  (oder zumindest die breite des Steckers ca 1 Cm oder eher 4cm) und sagst welches Mainboard du hast können wir dir helfen. In meiner Glaskugel sehe ich derzeit nur Nebel.

LG auch Alex


----------



## TankCommander (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter anschließen*

Wahrscheinlich hat der Lüfter nur einen Molex Anschluss direkt für das Netzteil.
Es gibt aber Adapter von Molex auf normale PIN Stecker. 
Lüter mit Molex Anschluss laufen immer auf dem Maximum, prinzipiell würde ich diese Lüfter tauschen.

Ansonsten kann man so ein Lüfter auch durch einen Adpater von 12 Volt auf 7 Volt drosseln


----------



## Noctua (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter anschließen*

Welchen dieser Anschlüsse hat denn der Lüfter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnSN (14. August 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter anschließen*

Hallo Aleax31. 

Dabei handelt es sich definitiv um den Big-Molex-Anschluss, wie Du ihn an jeglichem Netzteil vorfindest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Hauptplatinen haben eine kleinere Ausführung davon, genannt Mini-Molex, gefertigt nach Insulation Displacement Connector (kurz; IDC). 
Ob Dein Mainboard nebst dem Anschluss für den Prozessor-Lüfter noch weitere Steckplätze für Lüfter bietet und ob diese für je 2 und 3 und auch 4-Pin die Steuerung bieten, das kannst Du dem Handbuch zur Hauptplatine entnehmen, andernfalls klären wir Dich gerne auf, nachdem Du uns das entsprechende Modell genannt hast; zu ermitteln mit diversen Tools wie CPU-Z, SIW oder AIDA64, oder von der Aufschrift inmitten der Hauptplatine zu entnehmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt noch eine kleinere Ausführung davon, genannt Midi-Molex, entsprechend auf Grafikkarten und sonstigen Steckkarten vorzufinden. 

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter von niedrigpreisigen Gehäusen sind von seitens ihrem Anschluss entsprechend nach dem Format Big-Molex ausgeführt, üblich nur zwei Stränge für je Spannung und Masse, sodass sie direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden können, was natürlich keinerlei Steuerung dieser Lüfter gewährleistet. 

Zum Herunterregeln des Lüfters bei Anschluss direkt an das Netzteil empfiehlt sich der Einsatz eines sogenannten Low-Noise-Adapters von 12V auf 7V oder 5V. 
Auch Adapter für die Splittung zum Anschließen von mehreren Lüftern sind erhältlich, jedoch ist darauf zu achten, dass jeder Lüfter einen Low-Noise Adapter erhält, dieser hinter dem Splitter anzubringen ist, nicht davor, weil ansonsten alle Lüfter nur mit 7 Volt gespeist werden und sie sich zudem diese 7V aufteilen müssen, zu wenig Leistung für jeden einzelnen Lüfter, daher müssen an dem Splitter die vollen 12 Volt anliegen und erst danach der Low-Noise-Adapter in Richtung des jeweiligen Lüfters anzuschließen, weil ohne 7V-Drosselung der Transistor die Masse der vielen Lüfter auf annähernd Volllast gewiss nicht tragen kann, entsprechend schwach drehen die Aktuatoren der Lüfter bzw. leuchten oder gar blinken (Fehlfunktion) deren LEDs, und der Transistor nimmt davon auf kurz oder lang Schaden nimmt und das wollen wir ja nicht. 

Diese Adapter-Kabel sind für den Anschluss des Lüfters auf dem Mainboard vorgesehen, demzufolge fällt der Anschluss in Mini-Molex aus: 
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=74&lng=de 
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=75&lng=de 
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=70&lng=de 
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=69&lng=de 

Mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl kann man sich diese unnötig teure Investition in den Low-Noise-Adapter für Big-Molex ebenso ersparen: 
Lüfter auf 7V oder 5V drosseln*-*Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter drosseln*-*PC-Erfahrung.de


----------

